# Management Administration field job in Guadalajara



## Conallf (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi I'm currently in my final year studying a bachelor management degree in Dublin ireland. I will be graduated in May 2013.I'm just back from Mexico having been there to see my girlfriend in Guadalajara she is of course Mexican.

I have a great interest in setting up in Guadalajara and finding a decent job to enable to live there permanently from September 2013.

Note: I do not have Spanish although I shall start intensively learning it over the summer.
So ideally I'll looking for an English job.

Any suggestions on where I'd start to look would be greatly appreciated. 

I realise it is a very tough proposition but I'm determined to work it out .


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Conallf said:


> Hi I'm currently in my final year studying a bachelor management degree in Dublin ireland. I will be graduated in May 2013.I'm just back from Mexico having been there to see my girlfriend in Guadalajara she is of course Mexican.
> 
> I have a great interest in setting up in Guadalajara and finding a decent job to enable to live there permanently from September 2013.
> 
> ...


:welcome:
You are right, it will be a tough proposition but if you are persistent you will find a way. 

There are lots of language schools in Guadalajara that employ native English speakers. The work is poorly paid and part time so it is not easy to live well on it. Also, there are new visa regulations and I don't know how they will impact people coming to teach English. 

Other kinds of work are hard to find and, again, there are visa restrictions. Your best bet might be to get a job with a European, US or Canadian company that has a branch in Guadalajara and get them to send you here.

Good luck.


----------



## Conallf (Jan 30, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> :welcome:
> You are right, it will be a tough proposition but if you are persistent you will find a way.
> 
> There are lots of language schools in Guadalajara that employ native English speakers. The work is poorly paid and part time so it is not easy to live well on it. Also, there are new visa regulations and I don't know how they will impact people coming to teach English.
> ...


thanks TundraGreen yeah I think that is probably the best option because I've also been told that english teaching is poorly paid by my girlfriend and her family so realistically I dont think that will happen.Thanks I shall keep searching with intent!

Muchos Gracias!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

What Will said.

Work VERY hard on your Spanish, and you would be an asset to a company that's got operations in GDL with both your degree and your language abilities.

Ask your GF is she'd be willing to spend 1/2 hour, twice a week on Skype, speaking only in Spanish to you.

Even if you have to to talk preschool level vocabulary at first, being forced to speak in a language you are trying to learn accelerates your curve amazingly .


----------



## Conallf (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks yeah il try get that going appreciate it!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Chances are very slim you will find employment in a part of the country which graduates many more from universities than jobs exist. You probably bring few marketable skills in your field, seeing that you are just graduating. And, it takes a lot of time to perfect the language and learn the culture/customs sufficiently to be of value to a company. A long-shot might be finding an Irish company with an office in the GDL area which will be willing to hire you and transfer you to GDL. It'll be a tough-sell, though. A further "and" ... I suspect the recently revised immigration requirements will be a challenge for you to comply with. Best of luck with your efforts.


----------

